# NYC get together



## mattrud

So Jim and I discussed this the other day. A lot of us leave in close proximity to NY. Jim mentioned dinner at a members restaurant or just get together in general.. So lets get the ball rolling....


----------



## JBroida

man... you guys are going to make me start thinking about flying out to NY 

I just wish i had the time/money


----------



## kalaeb

Dang, I am opening a new restaurant in NY this week. Will get a day off on Sunday if it can happen that quickly I can make it work. (Who am I kidding, I'm not getting a day off). :hungry:


----------



## Jim

kalaeb said:


> Dang, I am opening a new restaurant in NY this week. Will get a day off on Sunday if it can happen that quickly I can make it work. (Who am I kidding, I'm not getting a day off). :hungry:




So lets come to you!


----------



## sudsy9977

i live in nj so depending on the time/and cost i could definately make it.....so where r we goin?????????????????????....ryan


----------



## JohnnyChance

I should be able to make some of these.

Or you NYC area guys should rent a party bus and come to Firebox in Hartford! haha


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I think I will make some of these. 
John, one of these days, I will visit Firefox. I am in Hartford area every other week.

M


----------



## JohnnyChance

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I think I will make some of these.
> John, one of these days, I will visit Firefox. I am in Hartford area every other week.
> 
> M



Haha, firefox is a browser. We are Firebox. The building used to be a foundry. We actually have a plaque in the kitchen we got for "best hidden gem" or something along those lines where they made the same typo.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

JohnnyChance said:


> Haha, firefox is a browser. We are Firebox. The building used to be a foundry. We actually have a plaque in the kitchen we got for "best hidden gem" or something along those lines where they made the same typo.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'm only 30 min from the city. My days off are either Mon or Tues.


----------



## kalaeb

May be able to get some people to a friends and family event on Tuesday the 7th from 12-1 and again from 6-7pm. Still working out details. Nothing high end, just burgers (but dang good ones). Opening smashburger, the first in NY. Location is in Brooklyn just a little past the Brooklyn bridge. If there is an interest let me know and I will see what I can work out with the owner.


----------



## Jim

kalaeb said:


> May be able to get some people to a friends and family event on Tuesday the 7th from 12-1 and again from 6-7pm. Still working out details. Nothing high end, just burgers (but dang good ones). Opening smashburger, the first in NY. Location is in Brooklyn just a little past the Brooklyn bridge. If there is an interest let me know and I will see what I can work out with the owner.


 
I'll come for lunch that day or another!


----------



## Dave Martell

I'm always pressed for time & money but I'll try my best to get in on at least one of these.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Dave if you come, I have no excuse not to come.


----------



## l r harner

maybe the tunasword can go on tour (kelly said she wanted to got to NYC


----------



## kalaeb

Okay, so here is the deal if anyone has anytime off.. I am opening a smashburger concept here in NY. We are doing a friends and family event tomorrow, 6/7. We have two separate events- one from 11:30am-1pm and the second from 5:00pm-6:00pm. Let me know if anyone is interested so I can get you on the list. Also, there is a limited amount of space for a VIP event on Wednesday from 6-9. Let me know if anyone is interested in that. Sorry about the lateness of the message, opening a restaurant if difficult, even for a burger flipper, and I have not had much time to keep up. 

The restaurant is in Brooklyn at 74 Dekalb ave. 

Enjoy, Matt


----------



## Line cooked

I am new to the forum but would love to check this out...especially considering I live on DeKALB AVE


----------



## kalaeb

Line cooked, glad to have you, pm sent.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Sorry I missed this, kalaeb; not that I had off those nights. So, are you in NYC or salt lake city? I'm down for a NYC get together. Kind of doubt anyone wants to have it at the restaurant they work at lol How many people are interested? I have off every sunday. Depending on how many prospective people we may have, I will through some location suggestions out there...


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Bump, stop being lazier than I am! Let's chill homies...


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

AnxiousCowboy said:


> Bump, stop being lazier than I am! Let's chill homies...


 
I got line cooked in my neighborhood... let's go to Robertas, I love that ****** place... Off the hook pizza, good menu (a bit overpriced, but refreshingly different!) and nice wine and beer selection. Community style seating as well as outdoor seating. Heritage Foods also broadcasts their radio show here which is very interesting... Very cool space and the picnic style seating would be perfect for a gathering

http://www.robertaspizza.com/


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

If we go maybe we can outnumber the hipsters


----------



## Andrew H

AnxiousCowboy said:


> If we go maybe we can outnumber the hipsters


If you've been there before you know what an outrageous claim this is


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Andrew H said:


> If you've been there before you know what an outrageous claim this is


 
Yeah, we'd have to rent the whole ****** place... You coming?


----------



## Andrew H

I live in Virginia nowadays. I'm actually coming up to NYC this weekend but I think most of my time is blocked off sadly.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

I have a friend who works in Norfolk virgina that I worked with for awhile in NYC... Is that near you? How often do you come up? It's time for me to drag his ass up here too...


----------



## Line cooked

I am down for Roberta's...Just need 48 hours notice or so.


----------



## Andrew H

Norfolk is around an hour 15 or so from me, depending on traffic. I go up to the city probably 3-4 times a year.


----------



## mattrud

I am off this thursday and friday anybody down for something?


----------



## JohnnyChance

We had a guy no call/no show this past saturday, and hasn't been heard from since, so I don't know if and when I have days off this week.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

I'm not off again until sunday, but I'm off every sunday...


----------



## dreamsignals

just saw this today and really like the idea. i usually don't work weekends so i'm pretty flexible.


----------



## Line cooked

This Sunday is Father's day or else I would be down for something....Does anyone want to just set a day aside with time and place in the NYC area and see who is in???


----------



## kalaeb

Dang, anxious cowboy, sorry I missed it. I was in Brooklyn for a bit opening a new restaurant, but am now back in SLC. I will be back in NY hopefully in September, would like to hook up with some people then. 

Hitting Atlanta at the end of July, anyone live there?


----------



## JohnnyChance

kalaeb said:


> Dang, anxious cowboy, sorry I missed it. I was in Brooklyn for a bit opening a new restaurant, but am now back in SLC. I will be back in NY hopefully in September, would like to hook up with some people then.
> 
> Hitting Atlanta at the end of July, anyone live there?



Stephen Fowler lives in Georgia somewhere.


----------



## dreamsignals

Line cooked said:


> This Sunday is Father's day or else I would be down for something....Does anyone want to just set a day aside with time and place in the NYC area and see who is in???



should we narrow it down to brooklyn? does http://www.robertaspizza.com/ work for everybody?

how about we use this to get a sense of when?


----------



## eto

Would enjoy to go to this get together Im local so would be no problem for me. Any weekend day works for me. If you like pizza may I suggest http://www.pauliegee.com/home.php


----------



## Line cooked

Roberta's or Paulie Gee works for me....I also like a place in the burg called Best Pizza....it's a buy the slice spot,small,casual....it is on Havermyer off N. 6th...they make their pies in a 100 year old brick bread oven


----------



## eto

Line cooked said:


> Roberta's or Paulie Gee works for me....I also like a place in the burg called Best Pizza....it's a buy the slice spot,small,casual....it is on Havermyer off N. 6th...they make their pies in a 100 year old brick bread oven



That sounds really good, I don't think you can go wrong with pizza being cooked in a 100 year old oven.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

would love to join, but have to play by ear. Very busy these days, at a point that have to work evening and weekends.


----------



## mattrud

has a day been chosen for any kind of get together. my days off are rare and random but if i can I would love too.


----------



## Line cooked

mattrud said:


> has a day been chosen for any kind of get together. my days off are rare and random but if i can I would love too.


 
NO date yet...Dreamsinals put up a link to some schedule thing and I replied, but iam not sure if anything has happened with it. Spoke with Eto and thought we might just pick a time and place and see who shows. I will definitely post if something is planned


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

So what's the word? Is it possible to pics a couple of dates for greater flexibility?

M


----------



## dreamsignals

the whenisgood link is still up but only line cooked answered so far.


----------



## eto

dreamsignals said:


> the whenisgood link is still up but only line cooked answered so far.


 
I just added onto the when is good link


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Where is this link?


----------



## Line cooked

AnxiousCowboy said:


> Where is this link?


 
dreamsignals posted it on the 17th


----------



## Salty dog

Geez, you guys must have tattoos and designer glasses. Somebody step up for christ sakes!


----------



## mano

Salty dog said:


> Geez, you guys must have tattoos and designer glasses. Somebody step up for christ sakes!


 
LMAO!

For the past week I was thinking The Ladies Who Lunch but didn't post anything in case I joined them!


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Going to Felidia's this sunday (love that place) Maybe the next sunday?


----------



## dreamsignals

only 2 people so far in whenisgood. you can check the results here with the code z84f22


----------



## Line cooked

Just to keep this from going away Fette Sau BBQ in Williamsburg Brooklyn, July 10 at 5pm. I will be there with Eto. Check out the link and look forward to actually meeting some of you. http://www.fettesaubbq.com/


----------



## Jim

I was there this past weekend, hour and a half wait, skip the brisket.


----------



## eto

Jim said:


> I was there this past weekend, hour and a half wait, skip the brisket.


 
Hello Jim,

So the brisket's a bismal, bummer, can you think of a place that would be good around that time (5pm) on July 10th.

Cheers ,
eto


----------



## Jim

The 10th is a Sunday so it may not be bad. Unfortunately they cook the brisket in a pan, fat cap up, this leave no crust and the cut I had was also not tender at all, it needed a lot more time at temps. The sausage was good. I would not say I would never go again, but not to wait that long. 

Are you only looking in Willyberg? Tres Hermanos is the bomb for authentic Mexican.


----------



## eto

Hey Jim,

We're open to anything really . If we can't get in at Fette Sau BBQ , we can always find somewhere else.

eto.


----------



## Line cooked

I was looking for a place that was not rigid on time and had the potential to accomoadte a group of people that could fluctuate in size. Fete Sau seemed to fit that critreria.If the wait is long we can always try and another place to chow down. My intention is to get there when it opens; get a table and some snacks to share for when folks start to arrive

For now I will stick the Fete Sau on July 10 at 5pm...Thanks for the insight Jim


----------



## Jim

Have a great time!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I think we guys should make it a bit simple, like meet for a drink in East Village or something. I used to live there and love the neighborhood and know a few hangouts. There are also several great Japanese restaurants there. Reasonably priced and great food.
Just saying. 

M


----------



## Line cooked

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I think we guys should make it a bit simple, like meet for a drink in East Village or something. I used to live there and love the neighborhood and know a few hangouts. There are also several great Japanese restaurants there. Reasonably priced and great food.
> Just saying.
> 
> M


Marko I definitely agree with keeping it simple, but it was starting to look like people were loosing interest.... thought it would be good to make an attempt and keep things moving...I am less concerned with the venue and more interested with putting some names and faces together....Jim seemed to think my choice could use some reconsideration also....If you have a better plan for that day please let us know, but without setting up a definite time or place we are right back to just talking about a meet up


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I think it would make sense to meet in a group of 2-3 than trying to get everybody to agree to a specific time and place. I think we should post something like this:

*Friday July 1st, evening, anybody? Scratchers (5th St and 3rd Av), at 8:30. Anybody? * This is just an example, not actual plans, but it is one of my favorite bars in East Village.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ThEoRy said:


> I'm only 30 min from the city. My days off are either Mon or Tues.


 
I will make time to meet up with you. 

M


----------



## Line cooked

I think my intentions are getting a liitle hazed over for the meet up..... The byproduct of my multiple post.....
I had planed on hanging with ETO on July 10th regardless....We thought it would be a good idea to open it up to other forum types. Considering I am the newbie I would be excited if one or two members showed up. 

With that being said I am flexible. If someone has a better or more definite plan I will do my best to make it but for now I am sticking with my origianl post 
which is FETTE SAU on July 10th at 5PM


----------



## mattrud

Line cooked said:


> I think my intentions are getting a liitle hazed over for the meet up..... The byproduct of my multiple post.....
> I had planed on hanging with ETO on July 10th regardless....We thought it would be a good idea to open it up to other forum types. Considering I am the newbie I would be excited if one or two members showed up.
> 
> With that being said I am flexible. If someone has a better or more definite plan I will do my best to make it but for now I am sticking with my origianl post
> which is FETTE SAU on July 10th at 5PM


 
If i am off I will come, keep you posted.


----------



## Jim

Line cooked said:


> I think my intentions are getting a liitle hazed over for the meet up..... The byproduct of my multiple post.....
> I had planed on hanging with ETO on July 10th regardless....We thought it would be a good idea to open it up to other forum types. Considering I am the newbie I would be excited if one or two members showed up.
> 
> With that being said I am flexible. If someone has a better or more definite plan I will do my best to make it but for now I am sticking with my origianl post
> which is FETTE SAU on July 10th at 5PM



Sorry if my post was a distraction.


----------



## Line cooked

Jim said:


> Sorry if my post was a distraction.


 
No problem Jim....I appreciate you taking an interest and wanting everyone to have a good time


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Line cooked said:


> which is FETTE SAU on July 10th at 5PM


 
Sunday, Nice! I will try to make it as I have been meaning to check out fette sau and have off!


----------



## Line cooked

Quick last minute reminder Fete Sau at 5pm tomorrow....you can identify me by my tee shirt....black with the words ALL GOOD in white....should be with ETO
www.fettesaubbq.com


----------



## eto

Line cooked said:


> Quick last minute reminder Fete Sau at 5pm tomorrow....you can identify me by my tee shirt....black with the words ALL GOOD in white....should be with ETO
> www.fettesaubbq.com


 
Awesome Line Cooked. I will be there. Im just not sure yet what shirt Im going to wear yet. See you at 5pm.
eto


----------



## eto

Had a great time with Line Cooked today, food was really good. Thanks for setting the meet up Line Cooked. We will have to do this again soon. 

Cheers.
eto


----------



## Line cooked

Thanks Eto...It was interesting...not sure if two constitutes an official gathering, but you have to start some where....Who is setting up the next go around????


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

I am up for drinks in East Village if you guys are up for it. Favorite bar - Scratcher on 5th street (209 E. 5th St). Have very fond memories associated with that place, so visiting it is always a treat. This is one of the few last hangouts in the East Village that haven't changed in the last 10 years. 
http://nymag.com/listings/bar/scratcher/

I am pretty flexible, as long as we meet 8 pm or later. 



M


----------



## Line cooked

Sounds good to me Marko....72 hours notice usually works for me....I will see if ETO is interested also


----------



## eto

This would work for me also. Lets see who else we can get on board. Marko you need to bring some of your awesome work with you for us to take a look out.

eto.


----------



## Line cooked

eto said:


> This would work for me also. Lets see who else we can get on board. Marko you need to bring some of your awesome work with you for us to take a look out.
> 
> eto.


 I love the idea of whipping out a knife in a bar... in the east village


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Line cooked said:


> I love the idea of whipping out a knife in a bar... in the east village


 
I am still in experimental stage, but getting closer and closer to finally start playing with big dogs. If we meet in a couple of weeks or so, I should have a complete knife ready.

What days are good for you guys? Weekends are not good for me, as I have family obligations often and am out of town.

Otherwise I am 45 min by train and subway from East Village. There was a time when I lived on Second Avenue between 5th and 6th Street, but it was ten years ago...

M


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

I'm good on most mondays unless i have girlfriend obligations...


----------



## Line cooked

I second the Monday....makes it easier for the chef types


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Line cooked said:


> I second the Monday....makes it easier for the chef types


 
Mondays are great. Bars are empty so we can have a lively conversation without shouting.

So, should we say this coming Monday at Scratcher at 8:30 pm?



M


----------



## ecchef

Marko Tsourkan said:


> There was a time when I lived on Second Avenue between 5th and 6th Street, but it was ten years ago...
> 
> M


 
Man...that was a rough nieghborhood back in the day. I used to draw some of my casual labor from a "facility" down there. :Ooooh:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ecchef said:


> Man...that was a rough nieghborhood back in the day. I used to draw some of my casual labor from a "facility" down there. :Ooooh:



I moved into an apartment in East Village in 1996 and left for Brooklyn in 2001. Back in 1996 Alphabet City was not what it is today. Not as bad as in the 80s, but not what you see today. 
Nothing beats living two dors down from a bar where you would hang out with friends regularly. It was called Black Start back then. Old good times...

OK, folks, Monday the 18th it is. Scratcher at 8:30 or later. If you see a guy with a knife in his hand, it's me. 
M


----------



## kalaeb

Marko Tsourkan said:


> OK, folks, Monday the 18th it is. Scratcher at 8:30 or later. If you see a guy with a knife in his hand, it's me.
> M



It may be worth the flight just to see you walking into a bar with a 300mm knife while reciting crocadile dundee of course- "That's not a knife....this is a knife!"


----------



## eto

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I moved into an apartment in East Village in 1996 and left for Brooklyn in 2001. Back in 1996 Alphabet City was not what it is today. Not as bad as in the 80s, but not what you see today.
> Nothing beats living two dors down from a bar where you would hang out with friends regularly. It was called Black Start back then. Old good times...
> 
> OK, folks, Monday the 18th it is. Scratcher at 8:30 or later. If you see a guy with a knife in his hand, it's me.
> M



Count me in Marko Monday the 18th @ 8:30 works for me.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Wow, you folks now put pressure on me (as if I don't have enough already) to complete the knife I am working on and to bring it with me to show you. 

M


----------



## eto

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Wow, you folks now put pressure on me (as if I don't have enough already) to complete the knife I am working on and to bring it with me to show you.
> 
> M


 
Don't worry if you don't finish the knife, but sure would be nice to check that out. 

eto.


----------



## Line cooked

Monday July 18th works for me...I am a Brooklyn boy, but have always had a fondness for LES...spent a lot time down there in the mid 90's


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Line cooked said:


> Monday July 18th works for me...I am a Brooklyn boy, but have always had a fondness for LES...spent a lot time down there in the mid 90's


 
I look forward meeting your guys on Monday.

M


----------



## ThEoRy

My appointment in the city should be over around 12 - 12:30. I should be free for a little bit after that.


----------



## JohnnyChance

What happens first, an NYC get together or a completed Dave knife? oke1:


----------



## dreamsignals

I'll be there as well. Anybody free earlier than 8:30? I'll probably be done with work around 6:30-7pm


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

I'm going to try to come!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Hey this is just the first meeting (more to follow). We can pick different locations each time, based on some of you guys preferences. 

I haven't been to Rocky Sullivan's (Another of my favorite. Used to be on Lex and 27th) since it moved to Red Hook. Will come to Brooklyn, no prob.

Meeting in a bar is probably preferable (for me) than in a restaurant, as I find the atmosphere more relaxing.


M


----------



## mattrud

I might actually be able to make this one. I usually am working mondays but I am going on a bit of a field trip but will be back in the city by 7:30 hmmm.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

mattrud said:


> I might actually be able to make this one. I usually am working mondays but I am going on a bit of a field trip but will be back in the city by 7:30 hmmm.


 
OK, I can't believe I am saying this (as I am so accustomed to failure), but it looks like I will be bringing my first production knife (Masamomo clone) that I am to finish in the next couple of days. It will be going to JohnyChance after that, but you guys will have a opportunity to check it out, and I will do a pass around later.

M


----------



## mattrud

Marko Tsourkan said:


> OK, I can't believe I am saying this (as I am so accustomed to failure), but it looks like I will be bringing my first production knife (Masamomo clone) that I am to finish in the next couple of days. It will be going to JohnyChance after that, but you guys will have a opportunity to check it out, and I will do a pass around later.
> 
> M


 
If i can make it I will certainly bring some toys if you guys want.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

If you wanna come to brooklyn robertas is a great restaurant that is as chilll as a bar... I should be able to make it where ever we go


----------



## mattrud

So I can definitely make it out for something this monday after 8pm.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

mattrud said:


> So I can definitely make it out for something this monday after 8pm.


 
Last call. Tomorrow at Scratcher. 

M


----------



## ThEoRy

Sounds good.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

ThEoRy said:


> Sounds good.


 
See you guys tomorrow. I probably won't be able to come to the Scratcher earlier than 8:30, but if I do, I will see you there. 

M


----------



## mattrud

sounds good I will be there. I am coming from a trip to long island so I will not be knife heavy. I can bring the two knives I am leaving at work. the new heiji slicer and fowler if you guys are interested.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

ok, 830, I am off all day today so I will try not to get ****** up before that, no promises, either way I will stop in.


----------



## eto

mattrud said:


> sounds good I will be there. I am coming from a trip to long island so I will not be knife heavy. I can bring the two knives I am leaving at work. the new heiji slicer and fowler if you guys are interested.


 
Sounds great. yeah bring your slicer would love to check it out.


----------



## eto

AnxiousCowboy said:


> ok, 830, I am off all day today so I will try not to get ****** up before that, no promises, either way I will stop in.



Yeah don't drink to much we need you awake for the meet.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Bringing two knives. Both with octagonal handles. Ran out of time for meiji, so it will have to be the next project.

M


----------



## ThEoRy

Just had a Mr softee uptown. Ill be heading down in a few.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

actually got called into work,,,, good thing I didnt drink early.... next time guys, i wish I wasn't missing this.


----------



## eto

Line Cooked, Mattrud, Marko and Theory, it was great to meet with you guys last night. Let's do it again soon. Thanks for showing your work Marko , and a nice collection you have yourself there Mattrud.

eto


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

It was great to catch up with people I have met before and meet new people. I have had a great time. 

M


----------



## dreamsignals

got stuck at work...next time i guess


----------



## Line cooked

It was a solid nightout...fun and informative. Thanks to Marko and Matt For bringing out the conversation pieces....Great chatting with everybody!


----------



## ThEoRy

Yeah, we definitely had fun too! Sorry I had to bounce a bit earlier but we had to catch that train back to Jersey. Next time maybe we can meet up a little bit earlier... It was pretty cool meeting everyone though thanks for having me out!


----------



## mattrud

same here. Nice to put some faces to names. I would love to do it again and of course bust out some more knives.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

Time for another one eh? I still have mondays off! Probably apartment hunting next monday, though.... Thinking about moving to north jersey....


----------



## mattrud

I am always down but I always work monday dinner.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy

we're both chillin on the computer, lets get beer next time. When do you usually get out of work? You're off 3rd ave L stop right? I've been taking the L home...


----------



## mattrud

yea I am on 12th st and 2nd ave I usually get out very late. I am on the computer at work doing ordering and stuff. feel free to stop by here for a beer sometime, we have a bar next to us that is open late and has food.


----------



## Line cooked

If someone sets it up i will try and make it:thumbsup:


----------

